# Cute video of rattie up for adoption



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

This is Grace, playing fetch. Her and her daughters are available through Border Small Animal Rescue .

http://youtu.be/Zyxg9COZOsQ


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

That is so cute! I hope Grace & her girls find a good home!,


----------



## riotfox (Apr 16, 2010)

thanks, aint she just adorable


----------

